# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  علیپور و برنامه های خاصش!!

## mehdi.m

سلام دوستان من چند وقت پیش ی مطلبی خوندم درباره مشاوره های علیپور،بعد تو وبلگشو دیدم ،ارتقا تراز ها واقعا چشمگیر بود
کسی از برنامه ایشون استفاده کرده بچه ها؟نمونه ای دارین از برنامشون؟
ممنون ازونایی که جواب میدن

----------


## Dayi javad

علی پور دیگ کیه ؟  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mohammad.sa

بابا بسه چقد تبلیغ.هرکیی رسید چرتو پرت میگه.هی علی پور علی پور

----------


## KowsarDDC

از من می شنوی......نه

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

بازم تبلیغ؟
بسه دیگه

----------


## neginsotude

من بهش زنگ زدم چندتا نکته برداشت کردم میگم بدون قضاوت

خوبی هاش از نظر من
1. اولین چیزی که مشخصه وقتی باهاش صحبت میکنی معلومه که کتاب ها را جویده، تسلطش وحشتناکه .... مثلا به من سه شنبه هفته پیش درباره رگ کرونر گفت که تغییر کتابه و حتما ازش سوال میاد توی کانون
2. میگه تو برنامه ریزیشبه روشی هست به اسم پارتو. روی موضوعات خاصی بیشتر تاکید میکنه میگه هشتاد درصد سوالات از همون جاهایی که مشخص میکنه تو برنامه ها میاد
3. برنامه رو روزانه و از طریق تماس میده
4. متد مشاوره اشم گفت یادم نمونده ولی اون موقع توی اینترنت سرچ کردم. ظاهرا همون روش سینا تهرانیه

معایب
1. اگر آرمونی غیر از قلمچی میدید اصلا بهش زنگ نزنید، اصلا قبول نمیکنه
2. قیمتش یکم سنگین بود  ماهیانه 250 تومن غیر حضوری ، اصلا درباره تخفیف حرف نزنید که تخفیف به هیچ عنوان نمیده
3. خیلی مغروره.... ( البته خودش میگه به خاطر نتایجش)
4. اگر کلاسهای مدرسه اتون زیاده یا آموزشگاه میریید خیلی احتمالش کمه که قبولتون کنه. به کلاس کنکور اصلا اعتقاد نداره، میگه هیچکدوم از بچه هاش کلاس نمیرن و نتیجه هاشونم هی بهتر میشه.

در کل برداشت من نسبت به ایشون اینه که این یه مشاوری شبیه سینا تهرانی هست، فقط جوونتر و هنوزم اونقدر مشهور نشده. ضمنا دقیقا مثل سینا تهرانی توی وبلاگش نوشته که هر مشاوری که فکر میکنه تسلط علمیش بیشتره و روش های مطالعه اش بهتره بیاد و با هم توی کنکور سراسری شرکت کنند، هرکی باخت صد میلیون تومان به اون یکی پرداخت کنه.

----------


## JavADiiI74

چقدتبلیغ...چقد حال بهم زن...چقد پول پرستی و کلاه وکلاه بازی... اه اه اه

----------


## neginsotude

متاسفم که اومدم تجربه شخصی خودمو گذاشتم. واسه شما همون افشار خوبه

----------


## zahra2017

من فک میکردم اینجا انجمن بچه های کنکوریه ولی مث این که پر شده از اکانت های فیک که مشاورا نشستن تبلیغ خودشونو میکنن

----------


## Saeed735

ایشون دیگه کی هستن؟سینا تهرانی کیه؟علی پور کیه؟

این روشها چیه؟یعنی چی 80 درصد مطالب از جاهایی که مشخص کرده میاد؟


من خودم روشی دارم به نام AS ..خب روش من بر حسب شیوه ی تست زنی و انجام مرورهاست...کاملا سبک خاصیه و هیشکی به این شکل نمیره...میتونید امضای بندرو مشاهده بفرمایید  اونجا تقریبا همه چیز رو گفتم...

ولی این که گفته بشه روش پاریو  اینا دیگه چه صیغه ایه؟خ بگه اینجاهاروبخون از اینجاها بیشتر سوال میاد..دیگه پاریو چیه؟ :Yahoo (20): والا


بعدشم ینی چی که سینا تهرانی میگه بیا کنکور بدیم هر کی برد 100 میلیون بده؟مشاور باید علم مشاوره ای داشته باشه....نمیخواد رتبه برتر کنکور شه که..میخواد رتبه برتر کنکور بکنه...

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> متاسفم که اومدم تجربه شخصی خودمو گذاشتم. واسه شما همون افشار خوبه


اوخی
کم مونده بود شما بیای برای ما تاسف بخوری  :Yahoo (114): 
جالبه دیروز عضو شده امروز اومده داره تجربه شخصیشو میگه :l
بزا چن روز بگذره ، تعداد پستات دو رقمی شه بعد تبلیغ کن

----------


## 500

آخی خیلی با نمک بود اگه این بابا 100 میلیون پول داشت الان با پیژامه ننشسته بود پشت کامپیوتر واسه خودش کامنت میذاشت. در ضمن شما که اینقدر دقیق خوبیاش یادته چطور روش کارش یادت رفته ؟ اگرم تو روش سینا تهرانیو تو اینترنت پیدا کردی بیا من 100 میلیون بهت میدم تازه اونم کاره خاصی نمیکنه  :Yahoo (114): بعدم به روباه میگن شاهدت کیه میگه دممه داداش افشارم همین جوری افشار شد فقط از تو آغای !!! علیپور یکم زرنگ تره جمع کنید این بساطه چاپیدنتونو

----------


## neginsotude

> آخی خیلی با نمک بود اگه این بابا 100 میلیون پول داشت الان با پیژامه ننشسته بود پشت کامپیوتر واسه خودش کامنت میذاشت. در ضمن شما که اینقدر دقیق خوبیاش یادته چطور روش کارش یادت رفته ؟ اگرم تو روش سینا تهرانیو تو اینترنت پیدا کردی بیا من 100 میلیون بهت میدم تازه اونم کاره خاصی نمیکنه بعدم به روباه میگن شاهدت کیه میگه دممه داداش افشارم همین جوری افشار شد فقط از تو آغای !!! علیپور یکم زرنگ تره جمع کنید این بساطه چاپیدنتونو


حماقت هرگز انتها ندارد. حرفی ندارم بزنم بهت. عیسی به دین خود موسی به دین خود.
متد دکتر تهرانی: متد سایکو

----------


## saeedkh76

دوستان جروبحث نکنید
be callllllllllllllllllllllm

----------


## neginsotude

> دوستان جروبحث نکنید
> be callllllllllllllllllllllm


من نمیخواستم جر و بحث کنم، اما نمیفهمه چی میگه، دلیلی نداره بیام اینجا برای مشاوری که خودش تو وبلاگش زده دیگه دانش آموز نمیگیره تبلیغ بکنم.
گفتم حماقت انتها نداره

----------


## 500

> من نمیخواستم جر و بحث کنم، اما نمیفهمه چی میگه، دلیلی نداره بیام اینجا برای مشاوری که خودش تو وبلاگش زده دیگه دانش آموز نمیگیره تبلیغ بکنم.
> گفتم حماقت انتها نداره


آره درسته حماقت بی انتهاست انقدر انتها نداره که یه عده دارن میلیون میلیون پول تو جیب کسایی میریزن که اگه معجزه ای برای درس خوندن بلد بودن خودشون الان تو این تاپیکا دنبال یه قرون پول صبح تا شب آنلاین نبودن که به هوای پاد کست های رایگان و مطالب انگیزشی رایگان
بخوان مشتری جذب کنن اگه این بابا دیگه شاگرد نمیگیره پس تو چرا اومدی راجع بهش تاپیک میزنی ؟ ببین عاقا ...  خودتی این چیزا دیگه قدیمی شده امروز میان صوت میذارن روش برنامه ریزی بهتون یاد میدیم صد در صد رایگان یه عده میوفتن دنبالشون به به و چه چه و تعریف و بادمجون دور قاب چینی که ببین داره رایگان کار میکنه اما یکی نیومد با خودش بگه خوب آخه بنده خدا برنامه ریزی سخت ترین کار یه مشاوره که این مشاور نما ها برای اینکه بلد نیستن با زرنگی میان اصل کارو میندازن گردن خود دانش آموز بعد تمام کارشون میشه چرت و پرت انگیزشی به خورد یه مشت آدم پر استرس و نا امید دادن حالام شما هم یکی از همینا البته پر رو تر چون از اولش میخوای خودتو گرون نشون بدی که باورت کنن نه دوستان ما تو ایران چیزی به اسم مشاور کنکور نداریم خیالتون راحت من فقط  یه نفرو دیدم که یه چیزایی بارشه اونم دیبازره که اونم یکی از فامیلامون که فرزانگانی بود رفت پیشش سال پیش ترکوندش الان داره واسه سال دوم میخونه و اگه سال پیش خودش میخوند الان زیر 10 بود .  اطلاعاته بچه های انجمن از صد تا از این مشاورا بیشتره از قدیم گفتن 
                                      کل اگر طبیب بودی سر خود دوا کردی 
یه سفره ای بازه یه مشت حقه باز نشستن مشغول خوردنن. حالا راست میگی الان شما با این آقا مشاوره داری بیا اسم و فامیل و شماره پرونده سراسریتو وقتی ثبت نام کردی  بذار سال دیگه که علی پور رتبه یکت کرد بیا کارنامتو ببینیم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mariyana

دوستان من چيزي نميگم همه بچه ها خودشون اگاه هستن
فقط روش پارتو من تبليغ هيچ چيزي رو نميكنم فقط اينو ٨ سال پيش من موسسه اي كه واسه زبان كار ميكردم گفتن،روشش هم اينه ٨٠ به ٢٠ 
٨٠ درصد زمانو براي كارهايي بزاري( ميتونه تعميم داده بشه به هرچيزي)صرف ٢٠ كار كليدي بكنيد كه ٨٠ درصد نتيجه رو براي شما داره
اينكه ميگه سىالارو مشخص ميكنه حرف بيخودي بيش نيست مگه فقط واسه ازمون قلم چي بدونه
اما به طور كلي ديگه الان همه ميدونن كدوم قسمت سوال خيز تر و مهمه پس اونجا تمركزتون رو بزاريد
بعدم اگه كسي مشاور اصرار داره حتما مشاوري خوبه با هر ازموني كار كنه نه پورسانت يه موسسه
بهترين مشاور هم خودتون هستيد
تو همين انجمن يه دوست عزيزمون اقاي سعيد تايپيك هاي فوق العاده داره ميتونيد استفاده كنيد يا بعضي فايلاي دكتر افشار(دقت كنيد نگفتم مشاوره بگيريد فقط فايلارو گوش بديد مفيده شما نبين كي ميگه ببين چي ميگه) اينجوري عملا مشاور نياز نداريد مگه اينكه بخوايد چك كنيد خودتون رو كه تو خط هستيد يا نه

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

بااجازه 

بدلیل کل کل ، خارج شدن از بحث اصلی

تایپیک بسته

----------

